# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Итальянский модельер придумала летние колготки

## Irina

*Известная  изобретательница в мире моды Селина Туэлс из Италии представила новую разработку для представительниц прекрасного пола*.

Как пишет Raut.ru, многие дамы обладают некоторыми изъянами на коже, такими как бледность или шероховатости, которые невозможно скрыть в жаркий период года. Кроме того, некоторые девушки предпочитают подчеркивать формы нижних конечностей, том числе и изящество, рельефность в области икроножных мышц. А еще летом требуется чаще делать педикюр, чтобы пальцы ног выглядели аккуратными.

Поэтому модельер взялась решить эти задачи без привлечения косметической индустрии, на которую большинство женщин тратить массу денежных средств, в особенности летом. Дизайнер создала прозрачные колготки, которые не вызывают перегревания, хорошо подтягивают кожные складки, а также являются, что называется дышащими.

Помимо этого, ткань изделия имеет вентиляционное действие с охлаждающим компонентом. Колготки серии «ultra-transparent» — это идеальный выход для любой женщины. Их можно надеть как на вечеринку под открытым небом, так и в офис, и даже на пляж, уверена Селина. Те экстремалки, кто опробовал новинку в деле, утверждают, что можно обуть ботинки или сапоги, и все равно ноги не потеют, а благодаря материалу с эффектом кондиционера создается оптимальная температура тела.

Ранее сообщалось, что в модных магазинах Великобритании теперь продаются колготки для мужчин. Многие мужчины особенно в холодное время года надевают под брюки тонкие штаны, чтобы ногам не было холодно. Однако колготками такое теплое «приспособление» никому и не приходило в голову назвать. Когда дизайнерам пришла в голову идея создать мужские колготки, они сначала не ходили отходить от прежней моды и планировали выпустить плотные колготки нейтральных цветов.

Однако дизайнеры пошли дальше: они решили, что мужчины неплохо будут смотреться в капроновых или лайкровых ажурных колготках. Теперь британские мужчины с удовольствием носят последний модный тренд. На самом деле мужские колготки могут быть очень даже полезными для здоровья. Речь идет о  компрессионных колготках, которые предотвращают отеки.

----------

